# 1 Inch needle for glute injections



## msumuscle (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm about 10% bodyfat at 210 pounds at 5'11.  Im using a 23 gauge 1 inch needle to inject 2.5 ML's into my glutes.  I dont seem to be getting any buildup under the skin but my glutes never seem to get sore at all.  Does it seem like it's getting deep enough into the muscle.  Should I go with a longer pin, or can I stay with the inch needle?  I really dig the inch needle into my glute also.  I probably push it 1/4 of an inch after I already put the full inch of the needle into me.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 13, 2011)

I used 1.5 for glutes, but did not experience soreness either (well, with AP, I had wicked soreness and swelling and pain with my first supplier).


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Jun 13, 2011)

ive always used 1 inch for glutes no problems, actually have less pain in glutes, my favorite pin site


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 13, 2011)

Cool man, thanks!  I just want to make sure I'm getting it into the muscle and not just injecting it subcutaneous.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 13, 2011)

If you're pushing an extra 1/4" after the pin is all the way in you might as well consider upping to a 1-1/2".  I judge pin size by the volume being injected.  Anything over 2 ccs I use the 1.5" to ensure a deep muscular delivery.  Otherwise the 1" has always worked fine.  This is for those of us with reasonable BF and not a layer of whale blubber covering our arses.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 13, 2011)

BigBird said:


> If you're pushing an extra 1/4" after the pin is all the way in you might as well consider upping to a 1-1/2".  I judge pin size by the volume being injected.  Anything over 2 ccs I use the 1.5" to ensure a deep muscular delivery.  Otherwise the 1" has always worked fine.  This is for those of us with reasonable BF and not a layer of whale blubber covering our arses.



Agreed guessing at bf like the op said isnt the best measure lol I wouldnt use pain as a gauge on the depth of my injections though lol! If you arent sure spend the $3 and get some 1.5" imo


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 13, 2011)

I still think 1.5 is the way to go for glutes...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 13, 2011)

1" or 1.5" works just fine unless you're pinning through a bunch of fat.


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 13, 2011)

I just shot three CC's of test E, tren A, and EQ into my glutes using an inch needle.  I dont feel like theres any buildup under the skin.  I want to use an 1.5 needle but every drugstore denies me and the source I use just gives me whatever he has on him.


----------



## minimal (Jun 13, 2011)

1 inch works for me no prob.


----------



## Drew1975 (Jun 13, 2011)

minimal said:


> 1 inch works for me no prob.


 

X 2 never had a problem ...always used 1" for all shots.


----------

